# Lubricant For The Steps



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I know that WD-40 is the prefered choice, but I think that I've found something better. I ride a Triumph Bonneville and keeping the chain well lubricated is a priority. While waxing the chain today I suddenly had an idea...Will this stuff work on the steps of my RV? Guess what?!? It works great!!! Perfect, actually!!

I recommend to anyone picking up a can of motorcycle 'chain wax' and using it to lube the pivot joints and slides on thier RVs outdoor steps. I can't imagine anything better for the job.

Cheers!
Dean


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tip!

I actually got used to struggling with our front step, never even thought about giving it a lube job


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

skippershe said:


> I actually got used to struggling with our front step...


Careful now Dawn. I saw what happened when you "struggled" with the rear step


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> I actually got used to struggling with our front step, never even thought about giving it a lube job


Dawn, 
Thanks for the visual.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

WOW, what a great idea - I will have to ask my son to bring some over. (He rides too)









*HEIDI*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Dawn,
> Thanks for the visual.


ROTF!
Sure Paul, anytime


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I don't 'ride', don't know people that do, and my knowledge of motorcycles is limited (I hear they only have 2 wheels?!?!







)

Anyway, you call it a wax. So does it apply like an oil, or is it a spray, or something else?!?







I'd love something that works better on the steps, so please explain!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Now thats a GREAT idea - we use chain wax on our WD hitch bars to keep if from squeaking....never for a second did I think to try it on the steps


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Airboss said:


> I know that WD-40 is the prefered choice, but I think that I've found something better. I ride a Triumph Bonneville and keeping the chain well lubricated is a priority. While waxing the chain today I suddenly had an idea...Will this stuff work on the steps of my RV? Guess what?!? It works great!!! Perfect, actually!!
> 
> I recommend to anyone picking up a can of motorcycle 'chain wax' and using it to lube the pivot joints and slides on thier RVs outdoor steps. I can't imagine anything better for the job.
> 
> ...


Actually WD-40 would be a bad choice as a lubricant. Chain wax good, WD-40 Bad. WD-40 is not a lubricant and most shops I have worked in will not allow a can of it in the shop.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice tip
I'll have to look into some of that

Don


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

We use the silicone that we spray on the fifth wheel hitch....but the chain wax is a great idea since it won't run









....and as motorcycle owners, we're always looking for another way to justify the bikes!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

How often does one wax a motorcyle chain? and does using a polish after the wax increase the shine much??

My steps still move freely but ill have to remember this tip. 
Thanks!
DT


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Bicycle chain lube should work too. It is about $7-10 at a bike shop, I don't know how much motorcycle chain lube is. Great idea though!


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

[/quote]

Actually WD-40 would be a bad choice as a lubricant. Chain wax good, WD-40 Bad. WD-40 is not a lubricant and most shops I have worked in will not allow a can of it in the shop. [/quote]

I would concur with Bill when it comes to WD-40. It in fact gums things up and makes them stick even more. I use a teflon/silicone spray such as Triflow or similar product. I learned more about it's characteristics when a firearms instructor for the department gave a demonstration regarding it's superiority as a lubricant and its molecular adhesion to a metal surface. I even use it on the chain of my motorcycle and as a prelube on my chainsaw before each use. And yep, there's a can of it in the TT, too!

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Ok, I don't 'ride', don't know people that do, and my knowledge of motorcycles is limited (I hear they only have 2 wheels?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It comes in a spray can and is available at any motorcycle shop. Careful though, if you go to a Harley Davidson 'boutique' you may end up with a t-shirt and a latte as well.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome tip
















Thanks
Thor


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I used to use WD-40 on just about anything I could on the outside of my home when I lived between the ocean and the intracoastal. All that salt air will ruin everything! I'm now 3 miles inland and rarely use WD. For RV the slide out gears and teeth, the STEPS, the crank down jacks, and the king pin I keep them lubed with any brand of spray DRY LUBE. Used on the step today and works awesome. It's about $4 a can from Wallys. I think they have the Liquid Wrench/Gunk brand. At any rate, just be sure it says DRY LUBE. Sprays on wet just like WD, but dries with only a whitish dry to the touch film and resist water, does NOT collect dirt, and does not leave the mess WD or Lithium will. On that note, Lithium spray is great in areas that are less visible as it's yellowish in color. Therefore it is more unsightly, however, it will not wash off very easily like the WD. PCM


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

what is this "chain" to which you refer?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

The reason that motorcycle chain lube is waxy is because it resists being thrown off by centrifugal force. But since trailer steps aren't rotating like a motorcycle chain, they don't have centrifugal force to contend with. Thus, a heavy oil such as motor oil (heavier than WD-40 type oils) will work fine. No need to pay the price of motorcycle chain wax. But if chain wax turns you on, go for it because it should work well.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I used a little chainsaw oil....worked great. Seeing how the chain saw is with me on every trip...using its oil is a easy choice for me.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have always sprayed dry silicone lube on the pivot joints, and it seems to work quite well. But if this stuff is better, then I am in. Thanks.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm, I had no idea the steps were such an issue. Mine have never even hinted at needing any kind of lube. They are a little stiff, but I always figured that would help them stay retracted when bouncing down the road.

I will keep the chain wax in mind though. Sounds like a great solution.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmm, I had no idea the steps were such an issue. Mine have never even hinted at needing any kind of lube. They are a little stiff, but I always figured that would help them stay retracted when bouncing down the road.
> 
> I will keep the chain wax in mind though. Sounds like a great solution.
> 
> ...


when you drive down the dirt roads I travel, they tend to get a bit dusty and hard to pull in/out. I do however agree, there is a sweet spot between having it lubed enough and then too much so they could open during travel.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

On a similar note, the chain lube is good for garage door tracks as well.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

biga said:


> On a similar note, the chain lube is good for garage door tracks as well.


Really? I guess I am going to have to get me some of this stuff. Think it would work on a sticky sliding door track?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> On a similar note, the chain lube is good for garage door tracks as well.


Really? I guess I am going to have to get me some of this stuff. Think it would work on a sticky sliding door track?

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Probably, it is not supper slick, but since it is fairly waxy, it tends to stay in place longer, and is water resistant.

It will, however make brown stains on whitewall tires.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Think it would work on a sticky sliding door track?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Apply some paraffin...will work out great!


----------

